# Searches follow you online



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Tonight I was reminded why I try to not use google.

Shows that I searched for this afternoon on the Stream are now following me onto ads on sites when I browse on my iPad. (Where I’m not even signed into google)

This is the kind of thing that’ll make me out the Stream back in its box.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Turn off web and app activity in your Google account?
Activity controls


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, things like this are almost impossible to avoid these days. Companies make more money off of us then they do selling products. One day, someone will find a way to make money developing products that protect our privacy. I'd say Apple is the most likely of the mega-corps who could do it, given the premium they command selling hardware...


----------

